# tips to fold rain jacket into its pocket?



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

I want it to be compact to fit my jersey pocket


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

You need to turn the pocket inside out ... and keep putting your jacket in until your zipper is 'on the other side', the zipper pull-tab will be on the inside and you actually zip it up from the 'back' of the zipper. Try to fold your jacket as you stuff them in. Flat on flat saves more space than crumpled.

My windbreaker has removeable sleeves and so it is fine to stuff it all in without the long sleeves.


----------



## yuris (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks a lot! worked exactly this way - i did not realize real purpose of the zipper of the back pocket. ready for a rain now


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I tend not to fold my rain jacket into it's own pocket and then put it in my jersey pocket. Usually that method gives me a bulky, squarish "package" which doesn't fit in the jersey pocket very well.

You might try folding and rolling it into a tight cylinder w/o any stray bits. It will probably stick up out of the jersey pocket (center pocket, lying against the small of the back), but won't fall out and is very comfortable that way. Plus, it'll be easier to pull out, shake open, and put on than if it's first zipped into its own pocket. Hope that makes sense.


----------

